# February - 29 Day Photo challenge



## ArtByQJ (Jan 30, 2012)

Howdy! 

I hate being late to the party, so I am going to sit out the 365 (technically 366) day photo challenge and the 52 week photo challenge. I also don't want to do the been there done that so here's my new twist! The 29 day photo challenge the first in 4 years. So who's with me? 

Who: All of yous 

What: Good question ... So I have seen some of these challenges be open (just post whatever you shoot) or some be more specific with themes. 

Here are the options 

1. No Theme
2. Weekly Theme
3. Daily Theme
4. Month Theme
5. Make your own theme (while we wont set the theme your pictures must have a theme- and you'll have to state it as soon as you figure it out)

I prefer a theme because I'm a Noob's Noob, the aspiring amateur. It will give me some direction, but that's my personal preference.


The forum is great, but I am thinking we maybe start a flickr group for this challenge for better photo organization. (i'll be happy to host).

When - February 1-29

Why: Why not?

How: Rules

Well, considering I work full time and am applying to law school, I dont have time to be the rules police.... but let me just say dinosaurs didn't have rules and look what happened to them! 

With that being said 

1. Time - no reuses, so no pictures before Feb 1 or after Feb 29. 
2. Posting -  Feel free to post as you take them or all at once, but no posting after Feb 29
3. Winner - we're all winners only because I can't think of any criteria for winning?

Not sure if I am missing any other rules.  If you want in just say "i'm in" provide any suggestions. We've got just a little under 48 hours!


Happy Shooting!

QJ


----------



## PoolSharkT3i (Jan 30, 2012)

I vote weekly theme! And count me in!


----------



## ArtByQJ (Jan 31, 2012)

PoolSharkT3i said:


> I vote weekly theme! And count me in!



Sounds great.  We can still have 7 days for each week and allow the 29th to be a wild card. Any theme suggestions?

Week 1 
Week 2 
Week 3
Week 4
feb 29 - Wildcard


----------



## b1barker (Jan 31, 2012)

Here are a few ideas we could tweak
1)Fur, 2)Feathers,3) Scales, and 4)Fins; 
1)things hanging, 2)things laying down, 3)things standing, and 4) things moving;
A specific color per week;
1)Night, 2)Day, 3)Indoor, 4)Outdoor


----------



## ArtByQJ (Jan 31, 2012)

I like the color idea. So how about this week (1st -7th) we just do color and everyone gets to pick their own color.  But you need to represent 1 color for the week. 

also if you're in for the challenge can you just reply "im in" 

thxs

QJ


----------



## JWellman (Jan 31, 2012)

ArtByQJ said:


> I like the color idea. So how about this week (1st -7th) we just do color and everyone gets to pick their own color. But you need to represent 1 color for the week.
> 
> also if you're in for the challenge can you just reply "im in"
> 
> ...


I'm in!


----------



## JWellman (Feb 1, 2012)

ArtByQJ said:


> I like the color idea. So how about this week (1st -7th) we just do color and everyone gets to pick their own color.  But you need to represent 1 color for the week.
> 
> also if you're in for the challenge can you just reply "im in"
> 
> ...


I took a photo representing 'color' but just now saw your comment to make it ONE color... Uuugh! Back to the drawing board for me.


----------



## ArtByQJ (Feb 1, 2012)

JWellman said:


> ArtByQJ said:
> 
> 
> > I like the color idea. So how about this week (1st -7th) we just do color and everyone gets to pick their own color.  But you need to represent 1 color for the week.
> ...




Wait no don't do that ! ... I haven't taken mine so I can do multiple colors! I still have 4 hours to go


----------



## JWellman (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay! In that case, here's some color! 




Color My World by Jessica Wellman, on Flickr


----------



## ArtByQJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay here's mine ...Chinatown,DC 




Colors by Art by QJ, on Flickr


----------



## ArtByQJ (Feb 1, 2012)

JW your photos are pretty good i've looked at your website!


----------



## JWellman (Feb 1, 2012)

ArtByQJ said:


> JW your photos are pretty good i've looked at your website!


Thank you... I appreciate that! So what's our next assignment? :lmao:


----------



## ArtByQJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Well since you win that round you choose


----------



## JWellman (Feb 2, 2012)

ArtByQJ said:


> Well since you win that round you choose


Uuugh! I don't know!  Valentine's, Window, Door, Something old, Food... I'm not good at coming up with ideas. :thumbdown:


----------



## ArtByQJ (Feb 2, 2012)

JWellman said:
			
		

> Uuugh! I don't know!  Valentine's, Window, Door, Something old, Food... I'm not good at coming up with ideas. :thumbdown:



Well more colors ? Haha


----------



## mishele (Feb 2, 2012)

Aaaahhhhhh....what the hell, I'M IN!!!


----------



## JWellman (Feb 2, 2012)

mishele said:


> Aaaahhhhhh....what the hell, I'M IN!!!


Yay! What are we going to do Mishele? More colors?


----------



## melsphoto (Feb 3, 2012)

You guys can do levitation photography. I did some its really fun.


----------



## ArtByQJ (Feb 3, 2012)

whats that?


----------



## mishele (Feb 3, 2012)

JWellman said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Aaaahhhhhh....what the hell, I'M IN!!!
> ...


I guess I'm just going to do a color for week one......what is week 2's topic?


----------



## JWellman (Feb 5, 2012)

mishele said:


> JWellman said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...


We don't have one yet! 

And as far as levitation, I haven't attempted it. :meh:


----------



## mishele (Feb 5, 2012)

Color....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 5, 2012)

JWellman said:


> ArtByQJ said:
> 
> 
> > Well since you win that round you choose
> ...


Liar, liar, pants on fire.


----------



## JWellman (Feb 5, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> JWellman said:
> 
> 
> > ArtByQJ said:
> ...


----------



## Jeremy Z (Feb 7, 2012)

How about updating the original post to specify what challenges were included.

Week 1 Challenge = Color
Week 2 Challenge = ??
Week 3 Challenge = ??
Week 4 Challenge = ??
Feb. 29 Challenge = ??


----------



## mishele (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah that would be nice!! I have to get snapping for this week!! :greenpbl:


----------



## JWellman (Feb 7, 2012)

If the OP doesn't return I vote to start a new topic. I work better with challenges and really look forward to them.


----------



## ArtByQJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey guys! im still here! life is getting in the way of my photography ! keep it up ill try to use the weekend to catch up


----------



## JWellman (Feb 9, 2012)

More color


----------

